# British Shorthair Male Blue & Cream Rehoming



## Sunshine2003 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi I am new to this forum and need some advice regarding rehoming a male BSH blue and cream.

I rescued him last week from gumtree as the owners were advertising him for free. Having my own BSH who we love and adore and who loves and adores us, we knew we could provides safe and loving home for him.

Unfortunately I was very naive and believed everything his previous owners said about him that he was loving, great with children and a real softie.

This is very much far from the truth, unfortunately this little lad must have been badly treated and is extremely vicious. No one can handle him let alone go near him without him attacking us.

I have all of his pedigree certificates and don't want any money for him, didn't know if someone may be able to offer him a home or maybe suggest what I should try?

Many thanks
Ellie


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Sunshine2003 said:


> This is very much far from the truth, unfortunately this little lad must have been badly treated and is extremely vicious. No one can handle him let alone go near him without him attacking us.


Well with that wonderful testimonial I doubt you'll be able to find a new home for him 

But on a serious note, have you tried calming him down with feliway? Also, try not to overcrowd him with loads of people, maybe he just hates having more than one person with him that he doesn't know. Try staying in a room with him for a while on your own to see if he calms down and you can gain his trust.


----------



## Sunshine2003 (Aug 10, 2013)

Unfortunately I have tried both of these options repeatedly. He really just doesn't like humans it seems. I've sat quietly in the kitchen with him for hours on end and have even slept on the sofa with him in the lounge hoping he might come up for a cuddle or at least a sniff during the night....but nothing &#128532;

It's such a shame as he is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

How long did you leave the feliway on for?

Have you tried introducing your other BSH to him? Some cats are not receptable to humans but are to other cats. Maybe your cat can lead by example 

Edit: Oh and pics, we need pics


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i agreed with above too , he maybe just frightened and needs lots af time and space poor boy , please dont give up, lots of good advice on here ,please keep in touch
sorry i forgot to say welcome to the forum 
how old and how long have you had him?

sorry i just re -read and one week isnt really too long at all , it can take a while to rebuild his trust, dont fuss him too much just make him feel secure and safe , maybe everything he need s in one room and then sit in there a couple of times a day not making eye contact , just reading a book out loud so he gets used to your smell and the sound of your voice .please try ,it would be awful if he had to be moved on again,they are normally a very loving socialable breed


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh please do come back on as i m sure you will get lots of help here its early days yet, and also if you really do need to re home you will find lots of helpful advice too


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

He may well be all that they said, I assume he didn't attack you when you went to meet and collect him?

Slow right down, his whole world has changed and he'll take time to adjust. It could be weeks, it could be months. But you must go at his pace, not force yourself onto his.
As said above just sit in with him, don't try to touch him at this point.

Is he neutered?

And since you have the papers you may want to inform the breeder that you've now got their cat, it's often in the contract that cats are not to be rehomed without telling the breeder, she'll likely want to know where her cat is. And may also offer advice on settling him in.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunshine2003 said:


> Unfortunately I have tried both of these options repeatedly. He really just doesn't like humans it seems. I've sat quietly in the kitchen with him for hours on end and have even slept on the sofa with him in the lounge hoping he might come up for a cuddle or at least a sniff during the night....but nothing 😔
> 
> It's such a shame as he is a gorgeous boy.


Please give him a bit more time a week is no time at all. When I bought my second BSH April in February she sat on my knee at the breeders home, my other BSH isn't a lap cat so I was thrilled.

I brought her home and she has never come to sit on my knee for a cuddle in the last 7 months, she doesn't even like me picking her up.

Roll forward 7 months and last night she came to sit on my lap for about 20 - 30 mins I was shocked and thrilled 

If you are going to give up in a week what was the point of rescuing in the first place.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> And since you have the papers you may want to inform the breeder that you've now got their cat, it's often in the contract that cats are not to be rehomed without telling the breeder, she'll likely want to know where her cat is. And may also offer advice on settling him in.


That was my first thought. Good luck with him poor scared pusscat


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Give him a little more time. My Merlin hyas blosomed with time from when I first got him. He has nthing to do with the scared little guy that came into my home when he was almost 3. Now we know each other and he is comfortable, when he doesn´t see me in some time he comes to look for me, jumps on me and demands some attention.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ellie, as others have said, I'd give the breeder a ring and let her know that you have her cat. If this was one of mine, I'd really appreciate a call telling me that my little one was safe and loved.


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Ellie 

It sounds to me, like as everyone else is saying, that he really does need more time.

My blue BSH Dolly is not a cuddly cat at all. She hates being picked up but will tolerate me picking her up for a very short time. But no one else can pick her up. She is totally devoted to me and very territorial. Sleeps on my bed every night, loves to be stroked, but everything is on her terms. She's been with me since 13 weeks old and has always been spoilt rotten. I live alone so she is not over whelmed with people. But even though she can be a grumpy puss at times, I adore her and would not be without her. It's so touching to see how devoted she is to me...even if it is sometimes a pain in the bum. She rarely lets my other BSH near me. She is so attached to me that I think she too would behave as your new cat is behaving if she ever had to be re-homed. She would be lost, confused and afraid and I would always worry for her. It would certainly take time and patience for her to feel settled with anyone else.

My other BSH Poppy is again, not a very cuddly cat but has the sweetest nature. But again, it's all on her terms. Sometimes she will come for a stroke, other times she wont. But she would go with anyone, especial males. She loves my son and any man that visits. lol she's a flirty girl. Again, I've had her since she was 13 weeks old. There is approx a year between them. Both have been neutered.

They have very different characters even though they are the same breed but both do not like to to be picked up and neither of them are lap cats. That does not mean they are not loving or lovable. Just very independent creatures as most cats are.

Please don't judge the new cat by your other cat...they are all different and have grown up with different circumstances, in different environments....if you take on a rescue or older animal...you should always be prepared to give that animal time and not expect too much from them at first. You are asking a lot of this beautiful animal...to accept you, and your family and your other pets in a brand new environment. Of course it will take time...I would say months not weeks is more realistic for him to settle and trust.

I hope you don't give up on him so easily. Good luck


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

A male blue and cream? Doesn't that make him a male tortie? That would be very rare, are you sure it's a male?  Sorry if I have misunderstood.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> A male blue and cream? Doesn't that make him a male tortie? That would be very rare, are you sure it's a male?  Sorry if I have misunderstood.


Can't you get blue and cream males ? I viewed a blue and cream girl but don't know anything about genetic.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You can, but it's incredibly rare. To keep it very simple, and yes, for the purests reading, I know this isn't a scientifically accurate explannation but as I say, I'm keeping it simple, colours are sex linked. Blue and cream are different genes, so in order to express both colours, you need a copy of each one. A girl can show this as she has two X chromosomes, but a boy normally can't, as the colour gene is located on the leg of the chromosome missing, i.e, the bit missing that turns his X into a Y chromosome. So normally, it's a pretty safe bet that torties (bluecream is a dilute tortie) are girls.

However, every so often you get a mutation and a boy ends up being able to show both colours. However, it's very, very rare.


----------



## diane harrison (Jan 28, 2016)

Sunshine2003 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and need some advice regarding rehoming a male BSH blue and cream.
> 
> I rescued him last week from gumtree as the owners were advertising him for free. Having my own BSH who we love and adore and who loves and adores us, we knew we could provides safe and loving home for him.
> 
> ...


I hope your boy is ok now x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi have you had this cat checked over by a vet? he could be in pain , cats sometimes display aggressive behaviour when they are in pain or discomfort and not just because they are scared so if you haven't I would take him to the vets for a quick check up.
If you really can't cope with him and need a rescue to take him then feel free to email me at [email protected] and I get some more details on him and find a suitable rescue to take him on for you.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

The thread is 3 years old, I doubt the OP will respond


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

lol thanks Fiona that will teach me not to read properly


----------

